# Best car care for someone not really interested in it



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

As in title, what is the quickest, easiest and best way to look after my cars bodywork, also as cheap as possible.

I'm not really interested in spending 5 hours of my Saturday detailing my car, only to drive down a muddy country lane 2 hours later, so for someone not really interested in this side of things, that still wants their car to look nice - what products / pressure washers etc do you recommend?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If not really interested, Using a hose pipe & buckets of Meguiars wash & wax & a wash mitt & then microfibre cloths to dry her off thoroughly...Start from the top, wheels last.. Wash her frequently.
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/megu ... d-wax.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

for mental beading and protection Sonax NPT followed by Sonax Brilliant shine.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

£5 at the polish car wash down the road


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

spike said:


> £5 at the polish car wash down the road


inflation.....its £10 now

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > £5 at the polish car wash down the road
> ...


You need to find another group of polskis. Mine are still £5 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I live in Royal Berkshire.......everything is expensive lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I live in Royal Berkshire.......everything is expensive lol
> 
> J
> xx


It's the norf saaf divide ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

For a quick cleaning regime I swear by Autoglym. Colleagues at work think I spend hours every weekend keeping my car sparkling but in truth it gets a quick wash and a polish once every couple of months. I'm sure the Misano paint helps but the Autoglym seems to keep it looking good for weeks at a time.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 for Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Royal Berkshire.......everything is expensive lol
> ...


Nah it can't be that, our local wash - again of Polish origins but in partnership with Homebase - is still only £5.50 and they do a cracking job. Only problem is there is such a queue.


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm from Hertfordshire and round here it's about £10 or £12 for a Polski wash!

Which pressure washers would you guys recommend? I've seen some Karcher ones that would pay themselves off after 5 washes or so...


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a look into ONR (optimum no rinse). Pre Spray, wash and dry. No need to rinse it (as suggested by the name), will take you under an hour to wash the car once you get the technique down. Also great for in the summer when it's hot as it doesn't streak and leave water marks


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

vanp said:


> I'm from Hertfordshire and round here it's about £10 or £12 for a Polski wash!
> 
> Which pressure washers would you guys recommend? I've seen some Karcher ones that would pay themselves off after 5 washes or so...


Not in Waltham Cross it isn't. I don't usually take the TT there as I'd rather take that job on myself but my company car gets well and truly plastered after a couple of weeks - I do loads of motorway miles as I am on and off construction sites quite a bit. £5.50 well spent. Always amazed at how thoroughly they clean my wheels.

As far as pressure washers are concerned I had a Kinzo that I bought in Makro on special offer for £60 which lasted over 10 years but it finally bit the dust last month. I've since bought a Karcher K2 which seems ok.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

vanp said:


> I'm from Hertfordshire and round here it's about £10 or £12 for a Polski wash!
> 
> Which pressure washers would you guys recommend? I've seen some Karcher ones that would pay themselves off after 5 washes or so...


if you go for a pressure washer, get a Nilfisk as they all have proper metal pumps and so last longer and are more reliable.
http://cleanstore.co.uk usually have offers on


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheers for the suggestions guys, just what I was looking for!


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of the waterless car care products, such as;

Eco-Touch
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eco-Touch-W...=1395963995&sr=8-1&keywords=WOW+Motor+Box+Kit

or the WOW Motor Box Kit
http://www.wowshine.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=81&Itemid=105

The guy that comes around to my work (loads of sales guys work here with stupid cars such as Aston Martins, Audi R8s etc all get their cars done by him), and he has always used a waterless system. Must say it looks fantastic and doesn't take very long at all. On the occasion that I had my car done by him, I'm literally amazed by how good it looks considering no water was used.

He was going to give me a bottle of the stuff as a freebie, but I never got around to getting it off him or finding out what it was called, but it was a pink colour spray and then cleaned off with microfibre cloths.

Interested in this as it doesn't involve getting wet


----------

